# Quiz: Which animal crossing female personality are you?



## MagicAce (Jun 23, 2016)

Just a fun, small quiz I made that is easy to figure out. See which female personality best suits you! And for you male users; don't worry, a male version will be here soon enough!

Here's the link; http://www.proprofs.com/quiz-school/preview.php?title=what-animal-crossing-personality-are-you

Have fun!
PS: I got Uchi after taking the test myself. I describe myself as that!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 23, 2016)

Uchi. By the description it makes a lot of sense


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 24, 2016)

I got uchi


----------



## namiieco (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm normal ^ ^

It makes sense because I don't fit in at all with the other personalities.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 24, 2016)

peppy... seems like me since i have ADHD

You are a Peppy villager! You are easily excitable, hyper, and often apologize for things you never really did, since you are also really friendly. You have a short attention span, but also have a wild imagination unlike any other. Some of the phrases you use are teenager-like (such as "You're, like, so cool!" and "Ohmigosh!" You also have that slight desire to be famous or well known by others. Ultimately though, your biggest trait is your happy-go-lucky, friendly personality. You get along with Normal, Snooty, Lazy, and Jock villagers due to you sharing many interests. However, you may conflict with Snooty and Cranky villagers, as you are more "jumpy" while they are more refined.

Male equivalent is jock villager type.﻿


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 24, 2016)

I got normal.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 24, 2016)

I got uchi, I kind of expected to get normal, but I guess uchi does fit alright, based on the description after the quiz. Nice quiz too!


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm glad people are enjoying the quiz 

I'm going to start work on the male version probably tomorrow. It will have the same amount of questions as this one.

Also, if anyone can answer; did I make it too hard to get the Snooty personality? If so I'm happy to edit the test.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 24, 2016)

Uchi.


----------



## vel (Jun 24, 2016)

I got normal, I'm very special. Aha, I knew I'd get something of the sort, I'm not the type of person to stand out.


----------



## WolfieLove (Jun 24, 2016)

i got normal=0w0=


----------



## Crona (Jun 24, 2016)

i got uchi!


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 25, 2016)

I got normal (with lazy as male equivalent). Seems fairly accurate. Especially if we talk about Wild World normals, since they tend to be weirder, more interested in bugs, and more easily anxious.
Felt sorta weird that the quiz assumed that my crushes would be guys, and I'm not a huge fan of the term OCD being thrown around as a way of saying "perfectionist" since it is a serious mental condition, but the quiz was mostly fun anyways.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 25, 2016)

I got Peppy!


----------



## bumblybee (Jun 25, 2016)

I got Uchi!  I'm really close to the description!  I never really thought about it!


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]i got normal! c: [/sub]


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 26, 2016)

I got peppy! Yay! Seems to fit as Im always excited hehe ive never taken an animal crossing quiz before Im so glad i found this one!


----------



## Yumetsu (Jun 27, 2016)

i got normal.. sort of fitting, i suppose.


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 6, 2016)

Uchi!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

Uchi, but I don't feel like that's me.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 6, 2016)

Got normal villager on the quiz.


----------



## MagicAce (Jul 6, 2016)

It looks like no one has gotten Snooty yet... are the answers too obvious?


----------



## iovis (Jul 6, 2016)

I got Uchi! 
Also, I didn't think the answers were that obvious - don't worry about it!


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jul 7, 2016)

I got Normal~ I could see it going many different ways, though.  The cranky type villagers end up being some of my favorites, because even though they can be rude at first, they open up to you quickly and become very warm and comforting!  The quiz was fun, thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Lyraa (Jul 7, 2016)

I got normal! I think that is fairly accurate apart from having slight OCD, I like things being tidy and in their place, but I'm not a huge fan of cleaning.


----------



## caitie (Jul 8, 2016)

I got normal :')


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jul 10, 2016)

I got Normal, which is my favorite villager type. But I get along great with Cranky. So that was the only part that was off. Other than that, spot on. Good job.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 11, 2016)

Snooty! Totally fits me. No wonder they are my favorite and I like crankies so much. Uchi close second but they aren't my personality match. Love it. Great quiz.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MagicAce said:


> It looks like no one has gotten Snooty yet... are the answers too obvious?


Lol I got snooty. I chose the answers that suited me. Some of the answers are a little obvious but most aren't. It was dead-on.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

I got normal since fitting for me except the part with ocd
I don't have that much except in baking


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 18, 2016)

I got normal, which suprised me, because every other test like this one I've done in the past, I got uchi.


----------



## Xylia (Jul 18, 2016)

Normal personality! I find it TOTALLY suits me. And yea my relationship with Snooty and Cranky people are strained.


----------



## Mothership (Jul 18, 2016)

Uchi for me. Quiz was fun


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 18, 2016)

apparently im uchi


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 18, 2016)

I got normal but I don't feel like it's correct, whoops. I think I'm more lazy or cranky.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)

uchi


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 20, 2016)

Uchi.

Sounds about right. I'm like the mother bird of the friends of mine.


----------



## Toot (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm not a chick, but I did it anyway. Lol.

Turns out I'm Big Sister material. Cool.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm probably an uchi I guess. It's the one that would most resemble me, bit of a tomboy when I was younger, bit of a no nonsense attitude now. As much as I would have loved to think of myself as one of the sweet normals....it's just not to be


----------

